# More water does not mean more soil absorbed water (my own findings)



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I posted this in my journal, but thought it will be interesting to share here too:
Quote
Interesting discovery today. While I was away a heavy downpour hit my area. I watered in my earlier apps for 1h. Comparing the 2 events gave me some interesting results:
my DYI irrigation only delivers 0.3''/h. I ran it for 1h.
The rain was close to 0.5'' later on, but only over 20min.
The sprinklers were able to bump the soil moisture sensor to 90%, while the rain was way less effective.
I live on a slight slope and it looks like that heavy rain can't be fully accounted for as soil absorbed.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

What equipment are you using to measure soil moisture?


----------

